# Dangerous Dog Ordinance



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Our county just passed a Dangerous Dog ordinance requiring owners of dangerous dogs to obtain $100,000 in liability insurance. Here is what classifies a dog as dangerous. I bolded 2 areas i can not see any dog or even cat for that matter not qualifying as dangerous.

ARTICLE 9
CLASSIFICATION OF ANIMALS
Section 9.1 Purpose: The purpose of this Article is to establish a procedure
whereby animals that pose a significant threat of causing serious
injury to humans, other animals or property are identified and
24
subjected to precautionary restrictions before any such serious
injury occurs.

Section 9.2 
Classification of Levels of Dangerousness: An animal shall be
classified as potentially dangerous or dangerous based upon
specific behaviors exhibited by the animal.
An animal will be considered a potentially dangerous animal if it
exhibits behavior described in subsections (1) through (6) of this
Section. An animal will be considered a dangerous animal if it
exhibits behavior described in subsections (7), (8) and (9).
1) Level 1 behavior is established when an animal
continuously runs loose.
2) Level 2 behavior is established when an animal* indirectly
causes injury or damage to a person, animal or property.*
3) Level 3 behavior is established if an animal at large is
found to menace, chase, display threatening or aggressive
behavior or otherwise threaten or endanger the safety of
any domestic animal.
4) Level 4 behavior is established when an animal bites or
scratches another animal in a less than dangerous manner.
5) Level 5 behavior is established when an animal bites or
*scratches a person in a less than dangerous manner.*
6) Level 6 behavior is established if an animal at large is
found to menace, chase, display threatening or aggressive
behavior or otherwise threaten or endanger the safety of
any person.
7) Level 7 behavior is established if an animal, while confined
in accordance with Article 10, Section 10.1, aggressively
bites or causes physical injury less than serious injury to
any person or animal.
8) Level 8 behavior is established if an animal, while at large,
aggressively bites or causes physical injury less than
serious injury to any person or domestic animal.
9) Level 9 behavior is established if any one of the following
conditions are met:
25
a) an animal, whether or not confined, causes the
serious injury or death of any person; or
b) an animal, kills or causes serious injury to any
domestic animal; or
c) an animal engages in or is found to have been
trained to engage in exhibitions of fighting; or
d) an animal that has been classified as a Level 7 or 8
repeats the behavior described in subsection (7) and
(8) of this section after the owner is found guilty of
the classification level.
Notwithstanding subsection (1) through (9) of this section, the
Sheriff or Officer Manager shall have discretionary authority to
refrain from classifying an animal as potentially dangerous, or
dangerous even if the animal has engaged in the behaviors
specified in subsections (1) through (9) of this section, if the
Sheriff or Officer Manager determines that the behavior was the
result of:
(a) A person trespassing on the property of the animal's
owner.
(b) A person provoking or tormenting the animal.
(c) The animal responding in a manner that an ordinary
and reasonable person would conclude was
designed to protect a person if that person is
engaged in a lawful activity or is the subject of an
assault.
(d) An injury to the animal.

entire ordinance http://www.co.jackson.mi.us/meetings_and_agendas/mtagendas/SMAgenda/PO/PO2-7-11.pdf


----------



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow what a joke. Okay so define dangerous bite or scratch verus non-dangerous...also what is physical injury less than serious (a scratch?). I know people that think getting poison ivy is a serious injury. What a joke...any freaking animal can be considered "potentially" dangerous!!!! I've been bit by a parrot before, so what is the penaly for a level 5 bird?


----------



## Rina Rivamonte (Jan 11, 2011)

So according to this ordinance, every kitten alive is a level 5 dangerous animal lol. Try playing with a kitten for 10 minutes without getting an accidental scratch on you.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Both my dogs are trained for protection sports, so I guess they go straight to level 9.
Still trying to figure out what level I am?


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Another classic example of politically motivated bull crap, written by those with a little less than no knowedge of what they're making laws about. They make laws as vague & obscure as possible, with a million & one loopholes, negating clauses, and far fetched scenarios in mind, then sit back & watch the shit hit the fan.
If they would only give some of that attention to ending a few other not so serious issues, like poverty,starvation, warfare, homicide, hell i'd be happy with an end to traffic congestion.:-x


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

As long as I'm covered when someone disregards the gate, fence, and no trespassing signs. They will have the dog to deal with if I'm not home and they'll get hit with defiant trespass!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

This is the very reason I have been vocal in Delaware. BSL or DD laws are a feel good forms of legislation. *They play to the uneducated majority!* When dog folks sit on their thumbs and fail to be *PROACTIVE* you bite the big one! 

Nobody writes laws on hamsters, horses, cats, or other animals which can do harm. When a handful of folks bred and fight Pit Bulls...they give the breed a bad name. When someone trains their German Shepherd to be an "attack" dawg, now all responsible shepherd owners are put in the crosshairs of unfair legislation.

We get on forums and cry, but how many buck up and tell the feel good folks to pack sand?! :-x


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> We get on forums and cry, but how many buck up and tell the feel good folks to pack sand?! :-x


 I've been sitting on our DD board for a year now. The parameters aren't as ludicrous as those above but our county still is very strict as opposed to the rest of the state. That said, I am one voting voice out of three. A few times I've voted in deviation from the letter of the ordinance/law because IMO it it entirely too strict. In clear cut cases it's a no brainer, but for some the circumstances didn't warrant the DD label on a specific dog.

The other two main panel experts are quite in line with me. If a victim feels the panel has voted in error then they have the opportunity to have a judge overide our decision. I'm no activist, that's for sure.There's no place for activists on the board IMO. I do vote with knowledge of dog behavior and sometimes that vote is in direct conflict with the ordinance. If anyone has a problem with me then they should speak up or boot me off the panel. So far the only person who had an issue with my ruling (only worked with her once thank god) in favor of a dog was a panelist who HAS an agenda and strongly supports BSL for pit bulls. We had an interesting conversation afterwards when she had the cajones to berate me for my decision. Before I left I think she figured out that I just wasn't some bored citizen with nothing else to do with my time...nor was I going to be scolded like a child.


----------



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

Howard,
Maybe that's why we haven't been invited back for another hearing, yet? \\/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> We get on forums and cry, but how many buck up and tell the feel good folks to pack sand?!


I am with you Howard. I got no problem giving and opinion at all. At one city council meeting the council man chairing the meeting stopped me and told me the opposition knew whom I was talking about without the desctiptive adjectives. Had to sit down after that because I couldn't say it any other way. LOL 

I was at a committee meeting about a year ago with about 35-40 other people that help set a standard for the animal control. This meeting was in regard to "multple animals". Lots of new faces and they went around the room introducing themselves and why they were here. They finally got to me and I told them my sole purpose for being on this committee was to keep all you liberals from passing all this BS legislation. The head of the animal control had to stop and regain control of the meeting. She told the new members that if they would never have to wonder where I stood.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! Why are people such idiots??? A dog can't even scratch a person or another dog? It really scares me thinking where this country is heading...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I have heard of two strike rules for dogs. On the second, they kill the dog. Funny, our state is dealing with a cop killer and the guy will get life in a state cell! What is wrong with that picture? Deal with the dog problem and not the breed...and include stronger laws for folks who deal in AND WATCH dog fights. Make the fine so tough that NOBODY will do it!


----------

